# Cable To Satellite Mod



## campntn

Isn't there a way to "mod" the cable-in line to hook a satellite up? I thought I had read or saw some mod on here about doing that. 
Thanks!


----------



## battalionchief3

I put in the RV7542 in my unit but I still cant get the damn thing to work...

http://www.winegard.com/mobile/wallplates.htm

The cable has to be a RG something for it to carry a sat signal. I hoooked it up to the straight through connector because the booster button will blow up the recicver or something. I never got it to work but I also had a bad recicver ( new in the box ) . I need to get another one and try again. Here is a neat link too, I was told it works too.

http://www.rosebudcompany.com/


----------



## jozway

I noticed the other day while waxing my new trailer that it was wired for satellite already from factory. It does not seem like they did this before 2008. I quess im lucky.


----------



## Scrib

battalionchief3 said:


> I put in the RV7542 in my unit but I still cant get the damn thing to work...
> 
> http://www.winegard.com/mobile/wallplates.htm
> 
> The cable has to be a RG something for it to carry a sat signal. I hoooked it up to the straight through connector because the booster button will blow up the recicver or something. I never got it to work but I also had a bad recicver ( new in the box ) . I need to get another one and try again. Here is a neat link too, I was told it works too.
> 
> http://www.rosebudcompany.com/


Did you try hooking the cable directly to the sat receiver (bypass the Winegard)? I know the 7542 is _supposed_ to allow power through (from the receiver to the dish), but I wonder if it is defective, and blocking it?


----------



## Ghosty

I use DISH TV in my trailer ...

You cannot -- CANNOT -- go through the exsiting "amplifier" connection -- there is a total SAT SIG loss because of the poor wiring in the amplifier ...

To intially test your system -- disconnect the wire coming from outside to the amplifier -- plug a F Connector female to female on one end of the cable you just took off the amplifier -- and the other end to the cable coming from the SAT box (in my case it was Dish TV) .. it should work fine foing that ...

What i did was went to HD and got a single coaxial cable jack with wall plate -- took the cable that was running to the amplifier from the jack outside (not the roof antenna cbale) and ran it directly to that jack... and then mounted that behind the TV -- and then i connect my Dish TV to that jack and it works fine -- pretty easy ...

If I don't have my Dish with me and want to use regular TV then all i do is plug the TV into the normal outlet that came with the trailer -- flip on the amplifier -- raise the antenna -- and watch the local channels...

But I have two jacks behind the TV now -- the original one that works with the regular TV and the direct jack that is hooked up directly from the wire that comes from the outside jack on the Outback


----------



## GlenninTexas

The internally used cable will work just fine with a Sat dish, but as others have said, the antennea amplifier blocks the Sat signal. What I did was add a bypass (male to male) and connected the external cable connector directly to my tv in the living area. To do this;
1. Hook up your dish and run a temporary cable to the living area sat receiver to make sure you have a good signal. Then connect the Sat receiver to the cable outlet behind your living area TV. Switch on both TV and Sat box.
2. Expose the wiring going into the amplifier outlet (probably in the bedroom, e.g. the one with the amplifier switch.)
3. Using trial and error or a continuity checker, determine which is the cable coming in from the external cable connector and which one is going out to the TV connector in the living area.
Use the male to male adapter to do this by removing two cables at a time from the amplifier box and plugging them together using the adapter. 
Once you get a picture, tighten the connection, push the wiring back into the ceiling and replace the cover.
You'll have satelite in the living area and local (antennea) tv in the bedroom.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Dark Green Dmax

campntn said:


> Isn't there a way to "mod" the cable-in line to hook a satellite up? I thought I had read or saw some mod on here about doing that.
> Thanks!


 I remember seeing just that. Some fella added wiring/jacks to his wall plate(with the amp on it) Real cool mod...but i can't find the post now. He could bypass the amp & feed the whole camper with the sat signal or pipe a DVD movie throughout the camper all from the jack with the amp on it. He had post a few pics of his mod. Good close-ups very detailed+he explained to modifications clearly too.


----------



## Dark Green Dmax

Dark Green Dmax said:


> Isn't there a way to "mod" the cable-in line to hook a satellite up? I thought I had read or saw some mod on here about doing that.
> Thanks!


 I remember seeing just that. Some fella added wiring/jacks to his wall plate(with the amp on it) Real cool mod...but i can't find the post now. He could bypass the amp & feed the whole camper with the sat signal or pipe a DVD movie throughout the camper all from the jack with the amp on it. He had post a few pics of his mod. Good close-ups very detailed+he explained to modifications clearly too.
[/quote]
UPDATE...found it...follow the link
Click Here


----------



## CTDOutback06

Dark Green Dmax said:


> Isn't there a way to "mod" the cable-in line to hook a satellite up? I thought I had read or saw some mod on here about doing that.
> Thanks!


 I remember seeing just that. Some fella added wiring/jacks to his wall plate(with the amp on it) Real cool mod...but i can't find the post now. He could bypass the amp & feed the whole camper with the sat signal or pipe a DVD movie throughout the camper all from the jack with the amp on it. He had post a few pics of his mod. Good close-ups very detailed+he explained to modifications clearly too.
[/quote]
UPDATE...found it...follow the link
Click Here
[/quote]

I did this mod in our old Coachmen TT and it worked just fine. When we got the Outback I did the mod and it did not work. We ended up buying a cabe jack with a flip cover and drilled a hole through the wall of the Fifth wheel and installed the flip up cable jack on the outside of the trailer. It had two screws and then we used a silicone sealant around it. It worked well but now we ended up getting rid of DirecTV and went back to cable so we no longer use it. To the best of my knowledge you can't do the wiring mod and make it work in the Outback.


----------



## Sayonara

Is hooking up the SAT worth all the trouble?


----------



## CTDOutback06

Sayonara said:


> Is hooking up the SAT worth all the trouble?


 Yeah if your gonna keep it and watch it, it's really not that hard to do. We had problems with our DVR box and DirecTV wouldn't replace it so we went back to cable.


----------



## Sayonara

Do you have 2 of everything (receiver box, dish, tripod) so you can bring one set camping?


----------



## huntr70

Sayonara said:


> what do you do, buy 2 of everything so you can bring one set camping?


 Have 2 dishes, one for home, one with a tripod for camping.

We just pull 3 cables and take the box from home along when we need it.


----------



## Sayonara

huntr70 said:


> what do you do, buy 2 of everything so you can bring one set camping?


 Have 2 dishes, one for home, one with a tripod for camping.

We just pull 3 cables and take the box from home along when we need it.
[/quote]
setting the dish up isnt a pain? I have a Dish Network DVR and standard box but cant use a dish at our houst anymore because of the tree height (kept cutting out) is there a "temp" service you can use when camping?


----------



## huntr70

I can usually get the dish set up and working in 10-15 minutes.

I have DirecTv, and it works exactly like it does at home. Even had my locals while camping in Maine. They did not work when in Canada...

They may offer a service to use as you need it, for maybe 6 months at a time, I'm not sure....


----------



## Sayonara

My BIL said i could use their DN service with my old receiver...... im not sure that is possible. does anyone know?


----------



## huntr70

Sayonara said:


> My BIL said i could use their DN service with my old receiver...... im not sure that is possible. does anyone know?


It should work, but he will have to register your receiver onto his account, and probably pay a monthly fee for the added receiver.


----------



## Sayonara

huntr70 said:


> My BIL said i could use their DN service with my old receiver...... im not sure that is possible. does anyone know?


It should work, but he will have to register your receiver onto his account, and probably pay a monthly fee for the added receiver.
[/quote]
Thats what we thought too. Ill have to wait and see if it really is something that we miss. i dont want the added work if we arnt goingto use it.


----------



## huntr70

I've found that most of the CG's we go to have cable in them, so we usually use that.

If we do need the dish, I bought a section of the flat coax and will just run that through a window when needed. I don't see needing the satelite on a regular basis, and won't make a permanent hook up.

Steve


----------

